# deer meat



## salbaje gato (Sep 23, 2006)

a friend of mine briught me very very nice, very fresh deer meat that he had prepared for burgers. my question is how can i keep them from sticking to the grill, and even the alumonim foil that i put them on. while grilling,  also is there another good way to cook this type of meat  wildcat


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 23, 2006)

They are so lean that they stick.  Mix them with some type of fat or rub fat on your grill before you put them on.


----------



## ultramag (Sep 23, 2006)

If you just wanna grill deer burger I'd add the fat to the meat because their gonna want to fall apart even if they don't stick. As for other ways to cook it, deer burger chili and jerky snack sticks are where 90% of my deer grind goes. 

IMHO beef is just superior for burgers and there are better things to do with deer burger. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 23, 2006)

I cheatâ€¦I cook my venison burgers in my Advantium oven (halogen) :D 
theyrâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]e done in 3 minutes (for shame on me :oops: )but they are juicy! :lol:

Seriously though, if you want venison burgers on the grill, ya gotta cut em with some beef/pork fat, unless ya like em really rare!


----------



## glad2hunt (Dec 18, 2006)

I have had incredible luck this past week by grilling venison burgers without any special prep for my grill and they DO NOT STICK! 

Here is what I have done with my burgers:
1.)add 1 tablespoon of dried onion to each 1/4 lb of burger
2.) add 1/2 tablespoon of minced garlic (in the garlic oil) for each 1/4lb of burger
3.) add 1/2 tablespoon of fresh minced cilantro for each 1/4 lb of burger
4.) add 1/2 tablespoon of soy sauce per 1/4lb (this gives salt and may be why mine never stick)

Here are the cooking methods. 
- form the burger mix into 3/4" thick patties (1" if you like them a bit more rare in the middle)
- press them hard on a paper plate after forming so it will stay together (I do not add any suet, and I leave a little of the venison fat in my burger as well). Keep them at the 3/4" thickness
-Set the grill temp around 400 degrees
-Grill on one side until the side is dark brown (not burnt) 
-DO NOT MESS WITH THE BURGERS. It seems if you flip them and turn them they loose juice and dryout too fast
-Once brown on one side, I flip once to the other side until it is dark brown. This results in a light pink center that even my wife will eat. It is not dry at all, and it is the best burger you will ever eat. Go easy on the salt since it has soy sauce already in it.


----------



## salbaje gato (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks for the recipe  ill have to wait until my friend spots a blind and deaf deer on his next hunting trip,, hes been missing all the seeing and hearing ones,  rhanx again , wildcat


----------

